# upgrade parts in HP Pavilon a1560n



## lilman4evur (Jan 8, 2008)

I have an HP Pavilon a1560n. I wanted to know what socket type the motherboard is and what pin the ram is. (ram ex: sdram ddr2 240-pin). If I changed the processor and the ram would I need a new power supply?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

here are your system specs

http://reviews.cnet.com/desktops/hp-pavilion-media-center/4507-3118_7-32064927.html?tag=mncol;psum

no you would not need a new power supply to upgrade your cpu and ram 

what are you trying to accomplish with this upgrade ?


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

your socket size is 775
Can support up to a core 2 duo 
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2341479&CatId=2396
You ram is 240 pin ddr2 pc2 5300 max 4g
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231120


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

sorry linderman you where faster. lol
This was the mobo specs i got
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c00864946&lc=en&cc=us


----------



## lilman4evur (Jan 8, 2008)

ok id like to put the following things in it.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115037 - processor
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231098 - ram
should i add those 2(2 x 1GB) to the 2 1gb sticks i already have or should i get these 
4(2 x 2GB)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231122
also for the new processor would i need a new heat sink? 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186134
Also would I able to run a raid 1?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the E8400 wont work on that board ! the E8400 is a 1333 mhz FSB cpu ........... you need to be looking for a 1066 mhz FSB cpu like the E6600 / E6400 E4300 E4400

the 2 x 2 gig ram is a much better deal for the money >>>>> the Gskil memory you found is fine .........


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the heat sink you linked is fine also


----------



## lilman4evur (Jan 8, 2008)

so it doesn't matter if there are 2 different brands of ram running?
like this one?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115017
are any of the cpus you just listed on newegg?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

sorry I should have been clearer ................ install one matched pair of 2 sticks of that Gskill memory you had linked ......... that would give you a total of 4 gigs of memory 

dont use the old sticks you have now


----------



## lilman4evur (Jan 8, 2008)

ok cool. so what about the processors. the one i gave a link to would that work?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

get this

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231122



and this 

I think you will need to shop on ebay for a used E6600 ............. you can find those for about $80.00 

the artic 7 heatsink is fine


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you cant use that Q6600 you found .............. thats a quad core your board wont support that


----------



## lilman4evur (Jan 8, 2008)

sweet. are the used ones off ebay generally in good condition?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I buy alot of parts off ebay ............... buy from someone that has had the same user name for more than one year / has more than 50 sales items / has a positive feedback of not less than 99% and you will be fine !


----------

